

Ask HN: Free CRM? - Pobe

I'm looking for a free, basic, easy to use CRM software for a non-developper (zero knowledge with PHP/DB) marketing guy.<p>Any suggestions?
======
nextparadigms
<http://www.zoho.com/crm/>

~~~
Pobe
Thank you

